# HD locals



## danderson101 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm in Raleigh- don't have HD locals turned on yet but should be coming sometime. If I sign up for dish now and later the HD locals are turned on, will they come back and do a free dish upgrade to allow me to get the HD locals at that time? (I'm assumming HD locals will go to 118.7, in which case I'd need the 500+).


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

I'll add a question to this thread.
I am NOT in a large market, so I don't think I'll ever see my local networks in HD on E*
Is there a loophole that says if Omaha, Ne (90 miles south of me) gets locals in HD, can I get them?
Sioux Falls, SD (75 miles North)
Des Moines, Ia (275 miles south east)
Those a few of the larger markets near me.
My locals are in SD on Dish Network now. On the 129/110 satelites


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No loopholes. Only your own market's HDTV via E* (except CBS-HD).


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

jldhawk said:


> I'll add a question to this thread.
> I am NOT in a large market, so I don't think I'll ever see my local networks in HD on E*
> Is there a loophole that says if Omaha, Ne (90 miles south of me) gets locals in HD, can I get them?
> Sioux Falls, SD (75 miles North)
> ...


I'm in the same situation, I live about 90 miles from Sioux City so I can't get HD off air. I would think eventually Dish will put all HD locals up but it will take a few years.

One question, I get the distant locals (ABC, NBC and Fox-No CBS)why can we not get them in HD? I know they may be turned off soon but why not give them to us until it happens?


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Man I hope the HD raleigh locals get here soon. The SD locals are so bad.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

James Long said:


> No loopholes. Only your own market's HDTV via E* (except CBS-HD).


I was asleep at the wheel on this one. How do you get the CBS HD?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/locals/cbshd/index.shtml


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh, It all came back now.
Don't qualify anyway.
I thought maybe I had missed something.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

Is there a web site or forum that can tell me when a LOCAL station will be in HD?
I've been checking http://www.hdtvpub.com/ but haven't seen anything new for a while, just the DMA Rating for my market.
I have been emailing my local stations till my fingers hurt, with little info in their reply, all they say is "SOON"
last JUNE they said "SOON"
Today they say "SOON"

was lookin at: http://www.100000watts.com/ but that is a PAY site $60 a year???? Give me a break


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

jldhawk said:


> Is there a web site or forum that can tell me when a LOCAL station will be in HD?


This is where I found out when the Detroit Local Channels were going HD

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

jldhawk said:


> Is there a web site or forum that can tell me when a LOCAL station will be in HD?


This will tell you if, but not when, you have local DTV broadcast available: http://www.nab.org/Newsroom/issues/digitaltv/DTVStations.asp

You might also look for your market's discussion thread on AVSForum.

BTW, does anyone have an answer for the OP?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

danderson101 said:


> I'm in Raleigh- don't have HD locals turned on yet but should be coming sometime. If I sign up for dish now and later the HD locals are turned on, will they come back and do a free dish upgrade to allow me to get the HD locals at that time? (I'm assumming HD locals will go to 118.7, in which case I'd need the 500+).


I can't guarantee it, but I would expect that if you have made the commitment to pay for HD and locals they will provide the dish needed.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

danderson101 said:


> I'm in Raleigh- don't have HD locals turned on yet but should be coming sometime. If I sign up for dish now and later the HD locals are turned on, will they come back and do a free dish upgrade to allow me to get the HD locals at that time? (I'm assumming HD locals will go to 118.7, in which case I'd need the 500+).


if you just sign up for a HD package they will give you a dish 1000 and you should be able to get the local HD's when they come on.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

His locals will be on 118.75 ("118" or "119k") unless they get moved at the last minute. He will need a "Plus" dish.

That's the real issue. Today an installer would easily put in a D1000 and walk away. But when the locals are added an installer needs to return and swap out the dish (and possibly add a DPP44 switch depending on how the D1000 was installed).

I'm hoping (and I'm sure he is) that the eventual upgrade would be free. Pending that, danderson101 is holding off subscribing.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

WOAHHHH... Hold on a minute here. no one told me that. I just signed up and got my dish 1000. I am in durham and had no clue I would have to get another dish once my locals come in HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is a replacement. Slightly larger but not noticably (unless they are side by side).


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

sNEIRBO said:


> This is where I found out when the Detroit Local Channels were going HD
> 
> http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm
> 
> Hope this helps.


I doubt I'll see my Locals via Dish Network, we are just in too small of a market.
Right now only NBC/ABC and PBS are locally broadcast in HD via off air antenna.
CBS and FOX are "Coming Soon" (thats all I here) Coming SOON......
I am trying to get my Locals via Off air antenna.
All but ABC are on ONE tower to my North East. I have those covered at about 85% strength.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a terk HDTV-s Antenna on my roof, but that is directional, so I can NOT get my ABC affiliate via off-air antenna, Is there such a think as a small outdoor antenna I can mount to my Terk antenna to pick up that ONE station?
My house has Aluminum siding so an indoor antenna is NOT an option, also I'll need to split the coax cable on my roof, if I add another antenna up there.

FYI
NBC/FOX/CBS and PBS are all on two towers to my North East and east, my antenna is pointed in the middle of the two towers, that's why I pointed my Terk Antenna at those Towers (5 stations to my North East). my ABC afilliate is due south.
(I am in zip code 51104 btw)


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

jldhawk said:


> I have a terk HDTV-s Antenna on my roof, but that is directional, so I can NOT get my ABC affiliate via off-air antenna, Is there such a think as a small outdoor antenna I can mount to my Terk antenna to pick up that ONE station?
> My house has Aluminum siding so an indoor antenna is NOT an option, also I'll need to split the coax cable on my roof, if I add another antenna up there.
> 
> FYI
> ...


 You will probably laugh when I tell you this , but here goes anyway. I use the terk 44 ota clip on antenna for my sat dish. It is multi directional and works for all of my sd and HD channels. It works about 35 miles out for all of my stations. It is easy to install one and it requires no cutting of existing sat cables. I got mine at Radio Shack but you can also get one at Target. IT was about $85.00. I've used mine for about 3 years and it only failed when Hurricane Rita blew it and my sat dish away last year.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

OK, I found a fix. (I think)
When I switched from Cable to Satelite (But kept my Cable Internet) the Cable Company left something called a "TAP" hooked up to were my internet and TV cables split. I disconnected the Tap, installed it on my off-air antenna cable, and what do you know. I am getting about 65% signal strength on the ABC station, and it even boosted my other off-air stations by about 5%. Or maybe I'm imaging things, and the signal is just coming in better because it is after Dark now.
one of you TECH guys can maybe explain what I did right, or if this is just a coinsidence.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

sNEIRBO said:


> This is where I found out when the Detroit Local Channels were going HD
> 
> http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm
> 
> Hope this helps.


It doesn't look good for Cleveland in 2006. I may just pass anyway. I do have multipath issues, but when I do get a signal it is a great signal.


----------



## SHADO 1 (Jun 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> I can't guarantee it, but I would expect that if you have made the commitment to pay for HD and locals they will provide the dish needed.


Watch out on this one. I just had the 1000+ installed 2 weeks ago. When I first asked about upgrading they wanted to charge (depending who you talk to) $59.99 to $199.99. I was able to get them to give it to me for free, but when I got my bill it had a $59.99 charge. The regular CSR and floor supervisor would not do anything, so I asked for an account specialist and complained about deceptive practices. I ended up getting the credit.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

The above link doesn't look like it has been updated in quite some time. Any idea when the locals for Charlotte would be added?? I really want to make the switch, but I want the locals coming through the satelitte.


----------

